# Interesting photo link



## bobtail (3 Sep 2007)

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/09 ... -moss.html

todays topic is lichens mosses and fungi
very inspirational [/img]


----------



## James Flexton (3 Sep 2007)

cool site thanks for sharing.


----------

